# Transferring NZ house sale money to Canada



## tdmce (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi,

I've been living in Canada (Alberta) for 4 years (Got PR status) and I'm now looking at selling my primary NZ house and transferring the fund over to Canada. 

Has anyone done this? What is the best way to bring the money over without losing a ton on the currency conversion?

Do the NZ / Canadian governments tax the incoming / outgoing money?

Any other pitfalls or advice is really appreciated.


----------



## canucknz (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello,
Have you had any result from this? It has been a few years now and I am surprised there wasn't any help for you. We find ourselves in the same boat now and we were wondering if you had any wisdom to share. How did it turn out? did you get the money transferred easily?
regards 
fellow kiwi


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Forex. I did the same thing going the other way. Best rates by far.


----------

